# Jules Dawson options course



## stargazer

Hi all

Has anyone here heard or done Jules Dawson options course or home study.  Have viewed a promo and he seems to explain things in an understandable format.

Any feedback would be appreciated

Cheers
SG


----------



## wayneL

stargazer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone here heard or done Jules Dawson options course or home study.  Have viewed a promo and he seems to explain things in an understandable format.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated
> 
> Cheers
> SG




If you really want to blow 2000-3000 on an options course, wait two or three years while I write one  No, just joking.

I had a look at www.optionsuniversity.com's course and for simmilar $$$, it would knock Dawson's into a cocked hat. 

Still a lot of money for what you can learn from a few books.

No affiliation blah blah.


----------



## stargazer

Hi Wayne

Thanks for your reply I know you are the Options Master here so I view your comments with due respect.

I have been trying to get a grasp on the options side of it but was always having a hard time to actually understand the difference between a 
Buy Call
Sell Call
Buy Put
Sell Put

Whilst this may seem pretty elementary to the learned everytime I started to learn confusion set in and it came to this literally.

I have only heard Jules in a Introductory type DVD and yes there is a sale of the home study course but he actually presented in a way that whilst I wouldn't say I am confident with options but at least I have made some headway in understanding what they do and their use.

Jules claims to have made alot of money trading and so perhaps he has and maybe not because he also sells how to buy property etc so this makes me a bit suspicious.

So I thought I would throw out to the forum to see if anyone has done his seminar or home study and if they have achieved good results.

If no replies I take it no one has.

cheers
SG


----------



## wayneL

Here's a couple of free courses that will teach the basics as good as any of Jules Dawson's ilk. (probably better)

http://www.21stcenturyinvestoreducation.com/courses/index.aspx

And this one from the Options Industry Council

http://www.888options.com/

The best thing about these is there is no pie in the sky BS.


----------



## stargazer

Hi Wayne 


As always you provide a wealth of information with links and your own knowledge  in this area.  Thankyou for taking the time to being helpful.

A couple of PMs i received thankyou also for your thoughts and similar comments.



Cheers
SG


----------



## stargazer

Out of curiosity are there any Australian free courses like the ones that have been suggested.

Cost of doing the option Is Commsec the cheapest.

I have an E trade account and i have to set up a whole new account and answer a questionaire that i understand the options risk etc.  Seems i have to do this to be able to see Calls and Put quotes even if i wanted to just practice.

What do people find that online do it yourself if ok or should one use a broker (pick up the phone and give instruction) type of thing.

Cheers
SG


----------



## waza1960

Hi Stargazer in answer to your question I have done the Jules Dawson Options Course and have some of his dvds and I have found them to be very helpful.It is one thing to read a book or do a online course but it is entirely different to have somebody explain options to you.He does go on with a fair bit of salesmanship which personally I could do without but his course has substance


----------



## sails

stargazer said:


> Out of curiosity are there any Australian free courses like the ones that have been suggested.
> 
> Cost of doing the option Is Commsec the cheapest.
> 
> I have an E trade account and i have to set up a whole new account and answer a questionaire that i understand the options risk etc.  Seems i have to do this to be able to see Calls and Put quotes even if i wanted to just practice.
> 
> What do people find that online do it yourself if ok or should one use a broker (pick up the phone and give instruction) type of thing.
> 
> Cheers
> SG




Just replied to another post and included info on the ASX online courses: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10084

OptionsXpress currently appears cheaper than Commsec: https://www.optionsexpress.com.au/welcome/commissions.aspx



> Standard Rates: $2.80 per contract, subject to a $27.95 minimum per trade, plus ACH Fees.
> Frequent Rates#: $2.40 per contract, subject to a $23.95 minimum per trade, plus ACH Fees.




Conditions for their frequent trader status is on their website.  I qualified for it, but found Berndale were manually adjusting for the discount, and it would often get missed.  So would have to put in for a refund from time to time.

Also, we had to open a US account before opening an Aus account but didn't need to be funded.  Hopefully they have changed that nuisance rule.

OX is pretty much a no frills brokerage, and has no monthly data costs.  They also have online trading and no extra cost for phone trading (I see Commsec charge about $20 extra just for a phone order )

Also, OX charges a flat rate for option exercise regardless of size - not sure what Commsec charge, but when I left them, they had a hefty percentage fee based on the total cost of underlying shares which, at the time, was much higher than their normal share trading costs.

Trader Dealer is another one  http://www.traderdealer.com.au/what-we-charge/fee-summary.php#options. 



> Exchange Traded Options
> 
> Trader Dealer charges $2.42 (incl GST) per option or LEPO contract with a minimum brokerage of $26.40 (incl GST) for all transactions same side, same series, same day. Confirmations (trading statements) are issued at the end of a trading day.
> 
> Option exercise/assignment is charged at the same rate as an equity trade, where the total trade value is the option premium.
> 
> In addition to the above, all ASX/ACH fees incurred on your behalf will be charged to your account.




See the weblink for details of their software and data fee.

If you're not trading much and don't want to pay the monthly fee for WebIress, I believe they don't charge any extra for phone orders - but check with them on that one.  If you can get option prices with Etrade, you might just be able to phone TD with your orders - could be worth checking out.  Their service is second to none and I  highly recommend them.  One of the brokers usually answers the phone promptly - none of this being on hold or pressing numbers, etc, etc. 

I prefer to trade online especially with options.  It's too easy to make a mistake when you are specifiying buying or selling, underlying, option month, puts or calls, option strike, quantity price - and some of them also want the option code.  Probably not so bad if just trading one option at a time, but not easy when several are being traded as one order to form a spread.  

Others may recommend IB - but my experience has proved otherwise for Aus options.

  Hope this helps!


----------



## stargazer

Thankyou very much for direct responses to my question.

Yes that is the only thing that makes me cautious of Jules is that he seems to be a Master Salesman and everyday now i am receiving offers of buying lots of DVDs for different strategies.  Having said that Jules does have a great way to explain things and presents them in a simple format.

My focus at the moment is not to run before i walk sort of thing.  Having said that i am looking at Covered Calls.  Looking at the risk it appears to be on the low side.  I am interested in the Income side of it.

There is a site called My Covered calls and it sells software to trade the calls.

The software does all the calculations for you.  Net return after costs.  They promote 2-4% per month.

*Don't know if this is correct but if you buy the stock online then you have to wait for 3 days for it to settle. vs

If you buy via a Stockbroker it happens instanteous that is you buy and stock and the sell the call at the same time.*
Happy for anyone that does covered calls to PM me if don't want to post as i am interested in this area,  and want to ensure i know the concept and any traps that may be overlooked or not mentioned in the sales pitches.

Cheers
SG


----------



## wayneL

stargazer said:


> They promote 2-4% per month.
> SG



Danger signal as far as I am concerned, 2-4% month is not a good way to look at it.

If the dog-gone stocks would just stay still, 2-4% would be a cake walk, but the problem is, they move.

Let's do some scenarios to illustrate. Say you buy stock @ $100 and write ATM calls for three dollars. If the stock stayed at $100, you collect 3%... loverly.

Let's say the stock goes to $110. You make $10 on the stock and lose $7 on the call. Effectively still 3% by the time you are assigned etc. Still OK.

But if the stock goes down to $90, you lose $10 on the stock and pick up the $3 premium. A 7% loss.

Now you're down over two months of premium. No probs, so the logic goes, just keep writing calls and what you lose on the roundabout, you pick up on the swing.

But to get the 3% premium again, you have to write ATM ($90) calls, and your gain is capped at 3%. So it takes you 3 months nearly to get back to squits.

If the stock ends the year still at $100, but moves exactly the wrong way for the strategy, you could have a nasty loss. Looking at this year so far, buy-writers would be sitting on a nasty loss.

2-4% sounds like an easy ~40% per year. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But Murphy's Law can take you out.

The best way to look at covered calls is as income on long term holdings that aren't rising. Those that are holding stocks, come what may through the current volatility and writing calls over them, would be doing better than those that are just holding.

That's what I'm doing on a portfolio I'm managing over here in England. 

Covered calls are one tool that are appropriate for certain situations, but unless you want to be really active (and accurate, crystal ball required) in selecting and managing candidates, systematic buy-writing has knobs on it. If you want to be really active, there are a range of strategies that can be used, or, just trade stock.

See http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/2006/12/reasons-to-not-chase-big-cc-premium.html
and http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/2006/12/reasons-to-not-chase-big-cc-premium_20.html
and http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/2006/12/reasons-to-not-chase-big-cc-premium-re.html


IMO

Cheers


----------



## bunyip

Wayne

Have you thought of putting your options knowledge into an ebook and selling it for say $100? 

It could supply wannabe options traders with the information they'd need if they're to have a fighting chance of being profitable in options.
It could enable them to avoid paying thousands for an options course that would teach them nothing more than they'd learn from your ebook.
It would be a great service to your fellow traders, many of whom get ripped off by mongrels who sell them courses that are big in price but small in content.
It could be quite a lucrative venture for you. If you compiled a really good options ebook that became the industry benchmark because of its excellent and comprehensive information, you could sell many thousands of them over a period of years. Not a bad little retirement fund.

Have a think about it. Seriously.


----------



## Trembling Hand

bunyip said:


> Wayne
> 
> Have you thought of putting your options knowledge into an ebook and selling it for say $100?




No one would be interested in it unless you sold it for $7000


----------



## Kauri

what are options???

Slainte .............
..............me


----------



## sails

Trembling Hand said:


> No one would be interested in it unless you sold it for $7000



TH, I agree with you.  There is already an enormous amount of free material out there, but somehow sofisticated marketing makes people feel they might miss out - or something...

And Wayne has practically written an option book on the pages of ASF already...

If people need to see how trading works with options, check out Nick Radge's Chartist program for a modest monthly fee to see how he trades them.



Kauri said:


> what are options???
> 
> Slainte .............
> ..............me




Good one, Kauri


----------



## stargazer

Hi all

Thanks again for the replies it really makes you think is there a solution?

Looking at this from a novice:

Wayne:

I understand what you are saying the downside risk is there.  eg BHP was $42and went down to $32 in a short time.


So what can one do if looking for  income and some protection:

Buy Stock............capital growth

sell covered call......income

buy a put........insurance

Good point Wayne with the drop in price and the next month getting exercised at the lower level realising a loss even if it is minimised by the premiums received.   

Cheers
SG


----------



## Nick Radge

Stargazer, its a good learning environment here at present - better because your money is not in the market. Covered calls were all the rage in the bull run, but in January alone the covered call funds lost over 19% and I guess, basis most exposure in banks, they would have lost the same again in February. 

A lot of the heavily promoted option strategies tend to give a few years of gains back very quickly when things go pear shaped. It may take a few years to catch you, but it will eventually. 

I know of a fund (whom will remain nameless) that had 35% - 50% returns yearly through the late 90's and were gaining a lot of exposure. In Sep 2001 they lost 65% of their capital in one trade. That's ok - they changed their name and started again in October with a fresh slate and marketing to a new set of investors. Too bad if you were one of the old ones though...

The advice on looking up WayneL's posts, and Sails for that matter, will get you onto a good learning foundation. Learn about the importance of volatility and why it should be your first reference point for a trade regardless of market direction. Mis-use volatility and you'll pay the price.

I normally recommend the Natenberg book, but have recently got the Cottle book (brought to my attention on these pages) but am yet to read it. These two books will set you back less than $100 and give you everything you need except experience.


----------



## wayneL

Bunyip,

I've been fantasizing about the idea for a while. The thing that seriously puts me off the idea is the marketing. It seems one has to write some truly spew-worthy nonsense to sell one's idea on the internet. I might just do something, but I would want to try a different model, different to the tripe that pervades.... and I'll have to brush up on my grammar. 

... but I am humbled.

Trembling Hand,

True  but just couldn't go there... Robbery IMO.

Stargazer,

What generally is promoted is: Learn a strategy or two, and look for candidates to suit the strategy. The problem is that the market will go and change on you at some point, and your strategy will be exactly the wrong thing to do.

I firmly believe that you need have a dynamic view: 
*What are you trying to do for your account? Income? Hedge? Cap Gain? 
*What do you think the market is going to do, and what is the current and projected volatilty.
*What to you think it won't do?
*How do you cover your @rse if you're wrong?
*Use strategy to suit the above.

It is a tall order if you're learning, but it's the best chance for success in the long term IMO. Eventually, it becomes second nature.


----------



## Mofra

wayneL said:


> Bunyip,
> 
> I've been fantasizing about the idea for a while. The thing that seriously puts me off the idea is the marketing. It seems one has to write some truly spew-worthy nonsense to sell one's idea on the internet. I might just do something, but I would want to try a different model, different to the tripe that pervades.... and I'll have to brush up on my grammar.




Wayne, word of mouth can be surprisingly effective if the product is good value 
Given your contributions to the site, I'm sure an arrangement can be made with Joe on this site as well.


----------



## stargazer

Thankyou again and its great to be able to run these things past a forum of people with real experience in this area.

cheers
SG


----------



## bunyip

wayneL said:


> Bunyip,
> 
> I've been fantasizing about the idea for a while. The thing that seriously puts me off the idea is the marketing. It seems one has to write some truly spew-worthy nonsense to sell one's idea on the internet. I might just do something, but I would want to try a different model, different to the tripe that pervades.... and I'll have to brush up on my grammar.
> 
> ... but I am humbled.




Wayne

Many of the ebooks on trading seem to originate in the US, where bull****ting and being 'over the top' are the accepted norm.

English and writing were my strong subjects at school......I feel I could easily write something that would do an excellent job of promoting and marketing the product, without resorting to the type of rot and lies that accompany many of the trading ebooks on the market.

You compile the ebook, I'll be more than happy to write a promotional/marketing piece for it. If you don't like what I write, don't use it.


----------



## stargazer

Hi all

Just to push things a bit further i asked the company re: covered calls what happens when a bad month occurs.

Example given:
ZFX......bought $19........2000 shares...cost $38000
sell a covered call close to ATM say $19.20 premium $1.20  
Money recieved for month  2000*1.20=$2400 less fees

Next month stock has gone down to $12.00 so now you shares are worth $24000.  I asked what they would suggest if this happens.

*RESPONSE:*
*Write another call (month) Close to the original Share price you bought at...say $19.10.*

Now i am not able to look at information to give me some idea if this is possible what would the premium be on such a position.

cheers
SG


----------



## wayneL

stargazer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to push things a bit further i asked the company re: covered calls what happens when a bad month occurs.
> 
> Example given:
> ZFX......bought $19........2000 shares...cost $38000
> sell a covered call close to ATM say $19.20 premium $1.20
> Money recieved for month  2000*1.20=$2400 less fees
> 
> Next month stock has gone down to $12.00 so now you shares are worth $24000.  I asked what they would suggest if this happens.
> 
> *RESPONSE:*
> *Write another call (month) Close to the original Share price you bought at...say $19.10.*
> 
> Now i am not able to look at information to give me some idea if this is possible what would the premium be on such a position.
> 
> cheers
> SG




Hi SG,

I think you suspect they are talking bunkum, yes? 

If you managed to get a quote on that option, which I doubt, the value would be so low, that transaction costs would be higher than the value of the option premium. The theoretical value is a big fat zero.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL

bunyip said:


> Wayne
> 
> Many of the ebooks on trading seem to originate in the US, where bull****ting and being 'over the top' are the accepted norm.
> 
> English and writing were my strong subjects at school......I feel I could easily write something that would do an excellent job of promoting and marketing the product, without resorting to the type of rot and lies that accompany many of the trading ebooks on the market.
> 
> You compile the ebook, I'll be more than happy to write a promotional/marketing piece for it. If you don't like what I write, don't use it.



We'll definitely have a chat when the time comes, thanks for the offer.  

Meanwhile, I have a sh!tload of work in front of me.


----------



## stargazer

Hi 

Thankyou, Yes that is what i suspected.

Cheers
SG


----------



## globaltr

Do some further research and you will realise that Jules Dawson is not even ASIC accredited or derivatives accredited.  Seems readind a book and selling Daniel kertchers call up put down game in a course is what this guy is all about from what I have heard


----------



## Trader46

I recently came across Jules Dawson's web site and the first thing I noticed was that here in March 2010 he's still advertising February seminars, and if you look around his pages he's even promoting a seminar in January 2010 with a comment "This coming Wednesday". Out of date and poorly maintained web pages make me wonder about a company. I emailed the "info" address pointing out the expired dates and also said that if there had been a link to his Live Seminar page on the main page I probably would have attended the most recent seminar in early March (Still being advertised).
I was absolutely astonished by the response from Mr Dawson. He emailed me saying he did not appreciate being criticised and also sent me a copy of an email he'd sent to someone else in his organisation.  The body of that email appears below with the only things changed being the removal of the bad language which is not permitted in this forum .....

"Hi Ash,
Please can you find out who this C--K is.

I've looked and he hasn't even done any of our courses or anything, yet he thinks he owns the place.

Please can you remove him off our database immediately.

We don't need rude people like this in our lives.

The guys probably only worth $2.  I'm worth millions, and his telling me what to do.

The thing is I don't have any seminars lined up on the web site because I'm not doing any for a while, yet this f--ker wants to criticise me for having no new dates when I plan on having the next few months off to do nothing!  What an absolute dick hey!

Get him off the database immediately.  We don't need losers like this in our life.  And the last thing I want is some idiot with no money to tell me how to run my life or my business.

Thanks for your help mate.

Cheers,

Jules"

So there you have an indication of the type of person Mr Dawson is. At no point did I criticise him for not having new seminars. I did point out that his website was not well maintained, still advertising past seminars and I suggested that a link from the main page to the Live Seminars page would be useful, but there was certainly no rudeness in my email.  He obviously thinks anyone with less than the millions he apparently has is a loser, which would include all of his clients and seminar attendees, so if you are considering going to one of his seminars, he's already classed you as a loser. I don't care how many millions he has. I want nothing to do with him. He's not worth a cracker in my book.


----------



## neritoon

Trader46 said:


> I recently came across Jules Dawson's web site and the first thing I noticed was that here in March 2010 he's still advertising February seminars, and if you look around his pages he's even promoting a seminar in January 2010 with a comment "This coming Wednesday". Out of date and poorly maintained web pages make me wonder about a company. I emailed the "info" address pointing out the expired dates and also said that if there had been a link to his Live Seminar page on the main page I probably would have attended the most recent seminar in early March (Still being advertised).
> I was absolutely astonished by the response from Mr Dawson. He emailed me saying he did not appreciate being criticised and also sent me a copy of an email he'd sent to someone else in his organisation.  The body of that email appears below with the only things changed being the removal of the bad language which is not permitted in this forum .....
> 
> "Hi Ash,
> Please can you find out who this C--K is.
> 
> I've looked and he hasn't even done any of our courses or anything, yet he thinks he owns the place.
> 
> Please can you remove him off our database immediately.
> 
> We don't need rude people like this in our lives.
> 
> The guys probably only worth $2.  I'm worth millions, and his telling me what to do.
> 
> The thing is I don't have any seminars lined up on the web site because I'm not doing any for a while, yet this f--ker wants to criticise me for having no new dates when I plan on having the next few months off to do nothing!  What an absolute dick hey!
> 
> Get him off the database immediately.  We don't need losers like this in our life.  And the last thing I want is some idiot with no money to tell me how to run my life or my business.
> 
> Thanks for your help mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jules"
> 
> So there you have an indication of the type of person Mr Dawson is. At no point did I criticise him for not having new seminars. I did point out that his website was not well maintained, still advertising past seminars and I suggested that a link from the main page to the Live Seminars page would be useful, but there was certainly no rudeness in my email.  He obviously thinks anyone with less than the millions he apparently has is a loser, which would include all of his clients and seminar attendees, so if you are considering going to one of his seminars, he's already classed you as a loser. I don't care how many millions he has. I want nothing to do with him. He's not worth a cracker in my book.




hey, thanks for the heads up! really appreciate it, timely 'cos I was going to attend one of his seminars next wk Tue 30th in Syd, but wanted to check him out first before attending... I also had a look at his website and found the exact same thing you did - out of date seminars - not good if you want to attract new clients, and based on yr experience, he's a class act! Thanks for the info - definitely cancelling.....


----------



## KellyB

neritoon said:


> hey, thanks for the heads up! really appreciate it, timely 'cos I was going to attend one of his seminars next wk Tue 30th in Syd, but wanted to check him out first before attending... I also had a look at his website and found the exact same thing you did - out of date seminars - not good if you want to attract new clients, and based on yr experience, he's a class act! Thanks for the info - definitely cancelling.....




Like you Neritoon, I wanted to check Jules Dawson out before I committed any money to his courses too. I also noticed that the Julecorp website has testimonials that relate to trading ZFX. How long has that one been gone from the ASX?? Judging by your experience with him, it makes me doubt the support he supposedly gives. I'll give him a miss too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulo30

This thread saved me a wasted day in attending his intro seminar.. I like to check out some speakers, and hadn't heard of him, but besides looking at his website, others' experiences here stopped me from going.

On a side point, you just have to check out who is marketing this guy.. the usual notorious Internet type "Become a millionaire overnight" jobs.. (e.g. Knowledge Source - Jon Giaan).





KellyB said:


> Like you Neritoon, I wanted to check Jules Dawson out before I committed any money to his courses too. I also noticed that the Julecorp website has testimonials that relate to trading ZFX. How long has that one been gone from the ASX?? Judging by your experience with him, it makes me doubt the support he supposedly gives. I'll give him a miss too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe Blow

As many of you know, we have a policy here at ASF of exposing individuals and companies when we observe them acting in ways meant to intentionally mislead ASF members and visitors.

We have just had an individual post to this thread who registered at ASF using an email address directly associated with Jules Dawson. Rather than be honest and reveal their association with Jules Dawson, this person posed as a happy student of Mr. Dawson in a deliberate attempt to mislead those reading this thread. 

This account has now been suspended and the posts in question removed as it is our view that this behaviour is both dishonest and unethical.


----------



## Timmy

Maybe if anyone from ASIC is reading this they could call to find out who this was from that organisation.  Could well be a case of deceptive and misleading conduct, or conduct likely to deceive or mislead, an offence under the Trade Practices Act ...


----------



## globaltr

*Re: Options Trading course*

Great to see ASF are on the ball.  

By the sounds of some these posts people have been done over by the sales pitch.  There is plenty of material out there it's a matter of knowing whats good and whats not so good.  How do you figure this out - SPEAK TO PEOPLE or hang out here.

I have completed some 5 options / share trading courses over the years some good and some not so.  

Anyhow great to see Joe Blow is on the ball

thanks


----------



## Malakhi

Im glad I found this thread.


I had just joined up to go to the "free" one day course by Jules, mainly because it was going to be held down the road from where I live. - now that ive read this, I wont be going at all.


Cheers everyone!

Malakhi


----------



## lindaf

I just attended a one day free seminar and was just checking out Jules Dawson. I don't think I need go any further. Unfortunately a number of the other attendees were lining up to book his Wealth Wise course.


----------



## Dude

*Jules Dawson CFD Training*

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering what your thoughts were on this training on how to trade share CFDs?

Its run by Jules Dawson, his website is julecorp dot com and I've found a thread on here which has a few bad wraps about his options course, which he was running previously.

As usual, it looks foolproof and rosy on the sales pitch page, but as I have never bought any financial products before, I don't really know what to expect. I've been to a couple of those days where they have 4 or 5 speakers, and they all deliver a smooth speech, before hyping you up to pay $4-5 grand for their course. 

On the website listed above it says there is a course being run from the 18th to the 20th of June here in Brisbane for the "Wealth Wisdom Experience"

What do you guys reckon?

Thanks in advance,

D


----------



## satanoperca

*Re: Jules Dawson CFD Training*

Try using the search function it is a wonderful thing.

But then again sounds like a ramp for the course as it is ya first post.


----------



## professor_frink

Have merged this into the existing thread.

Dude,

Have a read of the thread  to get an idea of what kind of company you are thinking of dealing with here


----------



## Ruby

Hey Dude!

Forgive me, but this sounds just a teensy weensy bit like a promotion to me.

If the options course was given a bad wrap by forum members, why would you ask their opinion about a CFD course?  There is so much free stuff about CFDs on the internet why not start with that and save your money?

Cheers,

Ruby


----------



## Dude

Hey guys,

No worries, I'll do a bit more googleing and see what I can research. 

Sorry about sounding like a pitch; I have nothing to do with them at the moment, and possibly I never will.

Can anyone recommend any alternatives that I can try? Probably cheaper too.

Thanks,

D


----------



## Ruby

Hi Dude,

A lot of the companies which have CFD trading platforms offer free courses, some online and some in classrooms (at least they used to.)   The ASX used to offer a free course which was well put together and presented.   There are also many books available.   Browse in a book shop or borrow from a library.

While I think nothing beats a good course with a good teacher for imparting knowledge and injecting enthusiasm, as well as the mentoring aspect, you can make a good start with the above.

Regards,

Ruby


----------



## Jules Dawson

Hi it's Jules Dawson here. To all who may be interested. I have noticed a post on this forum quoting that I'm not ASIC licensed.  This is inaccurate, and I simply wanted to give you the right information.   I am licensed as an Authorised Representative and my license number is: 343914.  If you have any further enquiries about this, please feel free to contact me directly.  Kind regards, Jules Dawson


----------



## Jules Dawson

globaltr said:


> Do some further research and you will realise that Jules Dawson is not even ASIC accredited or derivatives accredited.  Seems readind a book and selling Daniel kertchers call up put down game in a course is what this guy is all about from what I have heard




Hi. It's Jules Dawson here.  There seems to be some misguided information on this forum about me not being licensed.  In short, that's incorrect.  I am ASIC licensed as an Authorised Representative qualified to give advice on Equities and Derivatives.  My license number is: 343914

If you require any further information regarding my qualifications or license information, please feel welcomed to contact me directly.  Kind regards, Jules Dawson


----------



## wayneL

It's not really relevant though, is it Jules?


----------

